# General > AquaTalk >  Boraras brigittae - Mosquito Rasbora

## chipset

anyone saw Boraras brigittae - Mosquito Rasbora in any shop for sale?

I only manage to find Boraras merah in the fish shop.

thank

----------


## eviltrain

yah, i'm looking for around 20 numbers too.

----------


## DraVen

i think you can try biotope. i think they are currently located in woodlands. cannot remember the exact address already though. i got mine from there a couple of years ago

----------


## warrenlee

I saw it on C328. Usually they will come in the evening time 7-8pm, about 2-3 package, $30 for 30 pieces if I am not wrong.

----------


## Navanod

> I saw it on C328. Usually they will come in the evening time 7-8pm, about 2-3 package, $30 for 30 pieces if I am not wrong.


You sure they're brigittae bro? Looks like merahs to me when i looked

Really hard to tell!

----------


## eviltrain

bought 10 at C328 auntie shop today.

----------

